# WTS: Dwarves, Brets, Orks (40k) and SM (Canada)



## Arlex (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey all, I am located in Canada, looking for cash via Paypal. I'll transfer all details to you. Buyer pays postage, to be included in Paypal transfer. Postage includes insurance and tracking. Pictures are available upon request. All prices are in CANADIAN DOLLARS (so, do the conversion. Good to buy if you're US or UK, even with postage) All packages shipped next business day upon confirmation of payment. 

ORKS GONE

SMs- $70 (fairly firm)
Codex:Space Marines 
HQ-
Custom Chapalin/Captain/Librarien- Primed
Troops- 
9x Battle for Macragge Marines (Rough Shape) 
3x Metal Scouts (CC) 
1x Sniper Scout
1x HB Scout(Custom)
Fast Attack- 
2x Sgt with Pfist 
2x Flamer Marines
6x Assault Marines

Dwarves- $300 (firm)
1x Dwarf Army Book
10x Metal Thunderers 
20x Plastic Thunderers 
30x Warriors w/ GWs and Command 
2x Plastic Cannons
1x Metal Cannon
1x Metal Organ Gun 
1x Standard Bearer 
1x Metal Engineer
1x Runesmith 
1x Belegar 
10x Hammerers

BRETS- GONE


----------

